# Egglant - Did I wait to long to use it?



## Anonymous (Jul 17, 2003)

I have stored an eggplant in my fridge about a week now. Wanted to make eggplant parmesan for lunch. It seems to have brown areas around the seeds. Did I wait to long to use it? I've never cooked with eggplant before so I'm not familiar with it. TIA


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 19, 2003)

Hi redduchess - sorry it took so long to reply.

Some brown around the seeds is OK - as long as it's not rotten - I think you'll be able to tell the difference - probably in the smell.  Eggplant lasts a pretty long time in the fridge.  Hope it turns out OK.


----------



## Dianne (Jul 21, 2003)

*Help - eggplant*

Just picked up your message - when cooking eggplant, or aubergine, as we call it over here, I always slice and salt it before cooking. This helps to remove the bitter flavour that would otherwise remain. Leave the salted slices for about half an hour, then squeeze dry, rinse, and squeeze dry again.

ciao

dianne


----------



## esther (Aug 3, 2003)

so about the eggplant parmisiana. i was once trying to make it traditionaly, but the gas went on the stove, so i ended up making an awesome fat free one, or low fat or lots of fat depending on the cheese, which i dont use. so after slicing the eggplants about 1cm thick and salting them (not all need salting, actually) i lined then up on greaspfroof paper, lightly coating them with bread crumbs or some flour. bake that until you you are happy with their consistency. at the same time, in a pot on the stove, mix yourself a nice tomato sauce; fresh garlic, basil, some good olive oil if you want, red peppers, whatever, feel free to improvise. then just layer the eggplant with the sauce however you want, and let it bake. stick cheese in the layers and on top, some breadcrumbs and let it brown.


----------

